# Solved: download pix from Samsong mobile phone



## Julu932 (Apr 8, 2006)

Am trying to download pictures from my Samsung Mobile USB Modem, (Phone is Samsung T404G; provider is Tracfone)
Windows 7 OS, also have windows vista. message comes up saying I need driver for the modem; I did not receive the software or anything but the cord from phone to usb port. I sure hope you can understand this! Please let me know if there is anyway I can work this, I had to look all over for the thing. Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you need to use Kies Air?

Scanning through the manual I saw nothing about using the USB cable. Did the cable come with the phone as part of the complete package?


----------



## Julu932 (Apr 8, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Maybe you need to use Kies Air?
> 
> Scanning through the manual I saw nothing about using the USB cable. Did the cable come with the phone as part of the complete package?


No, I had no way to upload my pix from the camera, and Home Depot & Radio Shack took one look and said they didn't have the connection cable I needed. So I went online and ordered the thing - and it fits, but it says I need a driver.


----------

